# Sawmill and kiln drying near league city?



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Does anybody know any place near League City that can rip a piece of a 9-foot hardwood in half, and Kiln dry it?

Sent from my SM-A307G using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

You might call these folks they are in Dickinson

Selva Hardwood Designs specializes in unique live edge slabs. Our wide array of exotic wood is reclaimed and sustainably sourced.

http://selvahardwooddesigns.com/
(281) 628-0942

[email protected]


----------



## High_Water (Jun 6, 2017)

I run a mill out here in Port Arthur, but my kiln isn't running at the moment.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

How thick and wide is it?


----------

